
Desktop-as-a-Service: Will you soon be running your “desktop” from the cloud? - CrankyBear
https://www.idginsiderpro.com/article/3565755/desktop-as-a-service-will-you-soon-be-running-your-desktop-from-the-cloud.html
======
RemingtonLak
Doubt it. With so many things out of our control, in particular our privacy. I
think most of us would want the last vestigial of it...our home computers
private? Having said that, we're rapidly giving that up with
ChromeOS/connected home & work PC's. However, I'm trying to give it my all to
keep what little that I can private...private. Like family pictures, personal
documents etc.

I'm already doing a hybrid model of google drive/dropbox etc.

Ack, who am I kidding??! Privacy? Really?

Unless you literally type in by hand and print out from an air gap computer?
Then maybe moving onto paper and pencil? then maybe stone carving? back to
film cameras you develop yourself?

I actually see someday in the future and maybe even near future of divided
counties, cities where there will be connected people vs not. Literally.

------
Cryptophunk
I currently use Nvidia GeForce Now to play games on my laptop when traveling.
$5/m and lets me play most the games I own at 4k. Saves me on weight and
device price.

------
Hamuko
The problem with computer-as-a-service is that I'll still need a computer to
use the CaaS.

~~~
non-entity
Get ready for the new generation of dummy terminals equipped with unreplacable
proprietary firmware :)

------
zinclozenge
I've had to do that for development because my internet upload is only 5mbps
and I needed to push decently large docker images to our private repo. So I
provisioned a cloud VM and SSHed into it.

------
Hydraulix989
No.

~~~
CrankyBear
Yes. :-)

------
eloff
Google's gaming service seems to be floundering, as per usual with Google
product ventures. However, if it can work for gaming it can definitely work
for desktop.

One could imagine a future where you have a dumb terminal like a chromebook
and you rent time on a powerful cloud computer, and only pay for the time you
actually use it.

There's a lot of obstacles to doing it well, and even if you do I don't know
if the economics are good enough to justify it.

